# Why cant i contribute to the site



## sworth9411 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been tryin paypal for the past few weeks and it says will not accept payment. Any ideas?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 29, 2008)

Could have something to do with the recent change in ownership. I'd PM Alex about it.


----------



## sworth9411 (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry to be such a noob whats his name on here?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 29, 2008)

Alex  At least I think that's it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 29, 2008)

Yup.

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Alex


----------

